# Pinarello Treviso



## wacko04 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing a second hand Pinarello Treviso racing bike (don't know what year). It has 16 gears (2x8) with downtube shifters. I was wondering whether Pinarello is a reliable brand for road bikes (ie. any major problems/downfalls) and how much it would probably be worth.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Reliable? Every winner of the TDF between LeMonds last win and Armstrong first was on one.

Would this guy ride anything but the best?


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

Beautiful well made bikes - that is the definition of Pinarello.

I have an older Asolo built up with 9spd 105 that is a joy to ride - and an inspiration to look at. It will be my TT rig this year. I am building up a Galileo with Ultegra right now.


----------



## wacko04 (Jan 27, 2006)

*price*

How much would such a bike be worth? Don't know the year, but it has 16 gears (2x8).


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

wacko04 said:


> How much would such a bike be worth? Don't know the year, but it has 16 gears (2x8).


Speaking from experience, it's priceless, but I've seen them sold on Ebay for upwards of a grand, if they're in good shape.

I bought an old bike from a co-worker for 200-clams. I thought it might be nice to get back into riding for health reasons. 

I peeled off some stickers and cleaned off the frame and found it to be a Pinarello. This meant nothing to me until I did some research online.  

It's from the mid to late 80's and a complete joy to ride. In fact, I like it so much, I'm buying a brand-spanking-new Pinarello this spring. 

You simply can't go wrong with a bike like that.

Good luck.


----------

